

Is Your Startup Practicing Inward Facing Dog? - adityakothadiya
http://onstartups.com/Home/tabid/3339/Default.aspx

======
russell
It's an article about the need for paying attention to what is going on with
your customers and competitors, especially in the middle of a startup. In the
past, I have made all of these errors at the same time, which may explain why
I am a thousandaire not a millionaire.

------
lincolnn
Every startup should be built around the notion of customer development
anyways. I'm glad to see the customer development and lean startup movement
gaining traction.

~~~
dshah
I'm glad too. @ericries is doing a phenomenal job pushing that movement.

